# Droid versus Ios efficiency.



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

So i came up with a simple way how you can bluntly calculate the efficiency of an os. 

efficiency of an os = number of threads processed / per cpu cycle. 

power required to run os is directly proportional to the number of cpu cycles. 

Thus you can run the same app on 2 phones , one droid and one i0s having same cpu clocks and similar battery and find out which gives up first. End of story.

Or if there is a counter for the number of cycles you can do that in developer mode.

by Droid I mean android only I thought it sounded more macho. 
the redragon who is a real troll did not realise the wildfire uses an a11 ARM whereas the 3gs uses a8 so thats  a 
generation gap there.....


----------



## AndroidFan (May 1, 2012)

There is an excellent discussion on this subject on Google Plus, by a Google employee Dianne Hackborn. You should check it out... Highly recommended... -- *plus.google.com/105051985738280261832/posts/2FXDCz8x93s



> How about some Android graphics true facts?
> 
> 
> I get tired of seeing so much misinformation posted and repeated all over the place about how graphics rendering works on Android. Here is some truth:
> ...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

this is just graphic rendering ... what about how processes are handled?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 1, 2012)

Efficiency depends on how a particular app or game is coded... most battery sucking and resource sucking apps are because of bad coding. For example,



> Here's what not to do when writing an Android application, courtesy of Glu Mobile.
> 
> The game Bug Village has two services that it tells Android need to always be running. And as if that's not enough, the services are running in different processes. Together these two processes are almost 10MB, which in a lower-end device is 10% or more of the typical available RAM for cached background processes.
> 
> ...



iOS and WP7 are more efficient, because they don't have true multitasking... A real eye opener is this article...

Fraser Speirs - Blog - Misconceptions About iOSMultitasking



> the iOS multitasking bar does not contain "a list of all running apps". It contains "a list of recently used apps". The user never has to manage background tasks on iOS.





> Let's get technical: iOS apps have five states of execution. These are:
> 
> *Not running - the app has been terminated or has not been launched.
> *Inactive - the app is in the foreground but not receiving events (for example, the user has locked the device with the app active)
> ...





> When you press the home button, the app moves from Active to Background. Most apps usually then go from Background to Suspended in a matter of seconds.
> 
> The first technical caveat is that Suspended apps remain in the device's memory. This is so they can resume more quickly when you go back to them. They're not using processor time and they're not sucking battery power.
> 
> You may think that, if an app is resident in memory, you have to somehow remove it to conserve memory. You don't because iOS does it for you. If there are Suspended apps lying around and you launch a memory-intensive app such as a big game, iOS will start to purge Suspended apps and move them to the Not Running state. That is, they will be completely removed from memory and will launch afresh the next time you tap their icon



But Android is simply different... It has true multitasking, and sometimes, limited resources on the phone, combined with poor coding, can lead to slowdowns...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

so I guess that settles this then ..... android ftw apple ios-noob


----------



## red dragon (May 2, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> the redragon who is a real troll did not realise the wildfire uses an a11 ARM whereas the 3gs uses a8 so thats  a
> generation gap there.....


What is your point mate?
Yes I love to troll people like you,who have used Android for a couple of months and consider themselves major geeks.I d
Do you have any idea that your post does not make any sense at all!
Just post it in xda(hope you heard of it),even rabid Android fanboys will troll you mercilessly.
Are not you the same person who created a thread on ipad vs Android tablet here?
Before trying to start a flame war,please learn the basics first.
I am sure ico will lock this thread soon ,but would love to discuss Android with you mate!
@ico,please let this thread live buddy.


----------



## Sujeet (May 2, 2012)

red dragon said:


> *@ico*,please let this thread live buddy.



This Thread is Doomed Now.!
_One who shall not be named_ must have_ Locked_ his Missiles!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 2, 2012)

red dragon said:


> What is your point mate?
> Yes I love to troll people like you,who have used Android for a couple of months and consider themselves major geeks.I d
> Do you have any idea that your post does not make any sense at all!
> Just post it in xda(hope you heard of it),even rabid Android fanboys will troll you mercilessly.
> ...



Yea bro you said that even the apple iphone 3gs has a 600mhz processor. What i am trying to say is that, read carefully and try to understand plz. 

Apple : lets make a phone with good hardware and optimise apps so that they run the best. The only thing which consumers care about is what they see..

Android :  time for some multitasking. 

What i am trying to say is that : The apple Ios, with all its fluid features is not efficient, heck not even is the windows os. I gave you a simple method above to check out the efficiency of an os, tell me as a developer i am wrong. Whenever you compare apple devices with others they should be in the same hardware league. Apple devices are generation ahead of what is currently available in the market. My HTC wildfire has a quallcomm processor which is based on arm 11 baseband. The iphone 3gs uses a cortex a8 processor. The difference is that per clock the CPU operates the cortex a8 gives u 2 more cycles. So thats virtually doubling of cpu resources and also since the cortex a8 is based on the new architecture your efficiency per cycle is nearly doubled. The iphone 3gs uses a power vr gpu. In the wildfire, the 528 mhz quallcomm processor also includes a gpu. So where the hell is the similarity of hardware? and how the hell can you compare them?

Yes XDA developers.... zzzz..... no big deal dude move on to the real world.

I am talking in terms of hardware data. Something which software geeks / developers are not very good at. You may know how to program an app but do you know how the systems inside work?

As far as developers are concerned there ware very few people who have the level of knowledge required to know the insights and pros and cons of how a system works.

Yes i created an ipad vs android tablet thread here. I did not know that the apps for the android tablets was less in number and i went only at the numbers. Because any android tablet worth its salt will simply bury the ipad 2 in the ground. And as far as the tegra 3 tablet is concerned , its raw cpu power is 2x ipad 3.

No i dont consider myself an android fanboy and i do not consider myself as a geek, what i know is that i know hardware. And what i also know is that you know nothing about it.


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2012)

^yep dude iPhones a generation ahead, it cant be compared, Retina Display does not allow for a fair comparison

dont see a need to compare 

you run the same apps on droids and iPhones, there's no real visible performance difference, bunch of us play Lane Splitter, Orbital, Angry Birds on a Pop, Wildfire and 3GS... once the apps starts... its exactly the same... doesnt matter which device ur playing on at all

if the performance is measured in how much lag or bugs/glitchers are there, ofc droids are gonna lose coz of their very nature

yeah iOS does not support multi-tasking... in the same way that android gives users the freedom to run a truckload of apps at once... but the save state works wonderfully, if you get a call, you can continue playing a game at the exact instant you let off... and all the critical things woik as expected too... for example you can use Saavn or You Tube to play music and then switch to Lane Splitter and continue playing. Try doing that on a droid.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 2, 2012)

AnandTech - Samsung Galaxy S 2 (International) Review - The Best, Redefined

Read the Mobile Soc Gpu comparison. The iphone 4s uses a power vr 543mp2 gpu which has  a raw bandwidth of 19.2Gb/s whereas the gs2 uses a gpu mali 400 which has a raw output of 10.8Gb/s So tell me really is there any comparison ? or is the android really inefficient?

The power vr 543mp2 used in the iphone 4s is clocked at 800mhz which is only 200mhz less than the ipad 2 gpu. YES the damn GPU with 200mhz more runs a full fledged tablet. ....

You want to bring it on now ???? check these out :
AnandTech - The HTC One X for AT&T Review
AnandTech - Apple iPhone 4S: Thoroughly Reviewed

These 2 phones run pretty much the same cpu. Now talk about efficiency. The HTC one X clearly blows the iphone 4s in competition. in literally each test. for the one which are related to the cpu

And obviously the iphone 4s has a tablet level GPU , so it is really no point trying to compare that with an android phone.

the gpu in the one x provides 4x as less bandwidth than the iphone 4s .. 4x LESS thats a 400 % difference only in the gpu, and runs the same resolution screen so how does that count for efficiency ?

as anandtech says it : "*We expected Snapdragon S4 to do very well here based on our preview numbers and it did not disappoint. Although it's not quite as fast as Intel's Medfield, it's clearly the fastest smartphone SoC in this test otherwise. It's worth noting that HTC is able to deliver performance that's within 5% of Qualcomm's Snapdragon S4 MDP, a significant improvement over where things were last year.

The Sunspider test makes good use of 1 - 2 cores but there are times when it'll stress all four on a Tegra 3. For the most part however, NVIDIA's extra cores go unused in this benchmark*"

And you can bubbling here you can see just how REALLY EFFICIENT THE WP IS  :
AnandTech - Nokia Lumia 900 Review - Windows Phone with LTE

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5724/45457.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5724/45458.png



still a " As I touched on before, the platform is still a Qualcomm-only party, and the name of the game is single core 45nm Snapdragon with Adreno 205 at the high end in the form of either MSM8x55, or for the Lumia 900 APQ8055 at 1.4 GHz."


----------



## pranav0091 (May 2, 2012)

Buddy, efficiency is not that easy to calculate. And I dont really know of any processor that can handle more than a thread in a clock cycle. Maybe you were referring to instructions per clock cycle. But again numbers can me misleading. Tats why we have benchmarks. If everything were real simple like taking a product of two numbers they would've not been needed.

There is something called pipelining and the number of stages it has. Then there is the clock speed itself. The number crunching is a function of all these an some more things.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 2, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Buddy, efficiency is not that easy to calculate. And I dont really know of any processor that can handle more than a thread in a clock cycle. Maybe you were referring to instructions per clock cycle. But again numbers can me misleading. Tats why we have benchmarks. If everything were real simple like taking a product of two numbers they would've not been needed.
> 
> There is something called pipelining and the number of stages it has. Then there is the clock speed itself. The number crunching is a function of all these an some more things.



Thats why i said bluntly because there will always be other factors like how the data stream is working what is the archiecture of the sytem. But benchmarks ans raw power scores provide some result and we cannot compare the efficiency of 2 devices jus by looking at them hence benchmarks are the only logically possible tests

but you need to have some power also, comparing an android htc one x and iphone 4s is useless because except for the cpu there really is no competition. Yet i find people talking about how android is inefficient

and this is something that people should realise, that the android is not inefficient you are just not giving it enough damn power.......

and now after seeing the benchmarks do you think that android is really inefficient?

i can see you red dragon... My sight set on you .. Btw buddy forget about the flaming and i want to say i am sorry no hard feelings.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 2, 2012)

Thats the whole point of the 'inefficiency' talk. 
Who can do the best in a given amount of resources. Inefficient is not exactly saying its slow. Its slow with price comparable hardware (not market price of phones mind you).


----------



## red dragon (May 2, 2012)

@NoasArcAngel,
No offense mate,but you need to get your basics right.
Now this post is going to be very long.....just skip it,if you want to keep on fighting with some vague and superficial comment on how these two o.s multi-task.I will try not to use a single technical term and make it as simple as possible.



Starting from iOS 4, Apple’s  has allowed user somewhat like a multitasking ability with a quick double press of the home button.Something like a multi tasking bar appears below the screen. long-press on an icon  allows the user to remove an app from the multitasking bar.
It looks like removing the app is freeing some memory…BUT THIS IS ABSOLUTELY NOT THE CASE.
The multitasking look alike bar at the bottom merely shows the recent apps and has no relation with the running apps.
An ios app essentially passes through 5 different phases
1.Active phase-the app is in foreground and running code,i.e using cpu cycle
2.Background phase-once the home button is pressed once the active app goes in the back ground,but still running codes
3.Suspended phase-the app is now not running the code but is still cached in the memory
4.Inactive-not cached in the memory
4.Not running-the obvious,the app has not started
Now Apple within its stone walled ios simply does not allow any app(there are exceptions,will explain them later)in the background phase to run code for a few seconds.
Any app which keeps on coding in the background and does not enter the suspended phase usually never sees the light of the Appstore.They are regarded as badly coded app[which is partially true for a mobile devices which always run on battery]

There are a  few exceptions to this rule,
VOIPs like Skype,the default and some 3rd party music players and location based apps are allowed to run in the background phase.

This type of coding structure does  have some advantages,the most important being better battery life.




Now coming to mighty Android,
The multitasking hero…
Unlike io.s this offspring of uncle Google actually does proper multi tasking,i.e an app can stay in back ground and can keep on coding[an kill the battery in the process]
The beauty of Android is the developer of an app can make an app code forcibly in the back ground[this particular part is extremely complicated and deals with broadcast receivers and service components…these things can actually help to develop potentially harmful malwares in wrong hands]
Now the funny part,
Android from GB days has matured enough to kill unnecessary background codings automatically to free up memory and thus virtually buried once extremely popular app called ATK(we all have used it at certaint point of time,aint we?)
Now despite this smart app management in GB,Google has actually gone a step backwords,to satisfy a few of their idiot fanboys[and they are no less in number  than the isheep]
The new multi tasking look alike thing in ICS[swiping apps away like cards to remove them from the list]may give the users a mighty feeling that they are removing an app themselves and freeing up some memory,but in reality it is just as rudimentary as io.s.

This true multitasking ability is definitely beneficial for some[who actually know how to use it] but do take a hit on the battery.
And the absolute lawlessness of Android market[I refuse to call it playshop] with thousands of apps coded by 5th or 6th grade students can turn this beautiful multitasking ability of Android into its Achilis heel.

I would also like to write a few words on real multitasking mobile oses like the beautiful Web os or Meego,but  my fingers are aching after writing such a long post(may be the second longest I have ever wrote)

Another thing mate!DO NOT ever show disrespect for xda.even in the Android madness,it still has some wonderful developers.
Learn to respect others,increase your knowledge.you will be loved and respected in return.


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2012)

these are phones
try not to get personal ppl

multitasking is better on the iOS even though it does not "support multi-tasking"


----------



## WolVish (May 2, 2012)

I think MeeGo Harmattan should be included in this topic. I've been using Nokia N9 for a week now and I find it way better than Android in Multi tasking. It still has tonnes of bugs, but it was DOA and is getting better with updates. It works really cool with an outdated 1 GHz Single core proccy and 1 GB of RAM.


----------



## red dragon (May 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> multitasking is better on the iOS even though it does not "support multi-tasking"


It seems very few people understand this simple thing



WolVish said:


> I think MeeGo Harmattan should be included in this topic. I've been using Nokia N9 for a week now and I find it way better than Android in Multi tasking. It still has tonnes of bugs, but it was DOA and is getting better with updates. It works really cool with an outdated 1 GHz Single core proccy and 1 GB of RAM.


Absolutely!The best two multitasking o.ses are dead now!


----------



## AndroidFan (May 2, 2012)

Java is killing Android. Virtual Machine interpreter sucks.

One day Google will move on to support better languages like C, C++ and C#... Until then, will have to throw more and more powerful hardware at the problem...


----------



## Sujeet (May 2, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Java is killing Android. Virtual Machine interpreter sucks.
> 
> *One day* Google will move on to support better languages like C, C++ and C#... Until then, will have to throw more and more powerful hardware at the problem...



**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/156411-android-ported-c.html#post1641664*


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2012)

Yep droids are running away from sun into microsoft's hands


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 3, 2012)

about the xda was going a. bit too far but I never mentioned multitasking in efficiency.. and the guy using n9 ... your phone has a 1ghz cortex a8 which is powerful even by todays standards


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2012)

I have no idea about the technical details but who ever have used both droid and iOS atleast a single time will definitely agree that iOS is definitely the faster one.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

Need to make a few points here


			
				  NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> by Droid I mean android only I
> thought it sounded more macho


 No it doesnt. Atleast not on the thread title 





			
				  NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> so I guess that settles this then .....
> android ftw apple ios-noob


  too immature of a comment 





			
				 R2K said:
			
		

> I have no idea about the technical details but who ever have used both droid and iOS atleast a single time will definitely agree that iOS is definitely the faster one.


 Correct. There are many reasons here which already have been shouted on many other threads. To start with a particular iOS has very limited devices to be compatible with. So the coding will be direct to meet that specific type of hardware. Secondly it also doesnt have a proper filesystem. All song names are some random charecters. Applications are directly stored in .IPA form.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 3, 2012)

> Secondly it also doesnt have a proper filesystem. All song names are some random charecters.



That's completely false. there's a perfectly fine *nix style filesystem that's protected by a jail. Song names as random characters is the way iTunes does protect-using-obscurity. 



> Applications are directly stored in .IPA form.



which is nothing but an archive, much like an apk. Please research before posting.


----------



## oval_man (May 6, 2012)

The very advantage of Android is even a common man buy and use it,

But,iOS is meant for only 'Wealthy People'

Be happy with what you have!


----------



## AndroidFan (May 6, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> That's completely false. there's a perfectly fine *nix style filesystem that's protected by a jail. Song names as random characters is the way iTunes does protect-using-obscurity.
> .



1. What is the meaning of "protect-using-obscurity"? That's totally rubbish talk...

2. Which file manager do you use on your jailbroken iPhone?


----------



## coolpcguy (May 6, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> 1. What is the meaning of "protect-using-obscurity"? That's totally rubbish talk...
> 
> 2. Which file manager do you use on your jailbroken iPhone?



1. Security through obscurity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2. Don't have an iPhone now, when I did used to ssh into the device. Didn't use file managers.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 6, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> 1. Security through obscurity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I don't want a wikipedia link... I want to know what it means with regards to iOS... What kind of security does it provide by hiding mp3 files and videos and PDF files in obscure formats?



coolpcguy said:


> 2. Don't have an iPhone now, when I did used to ssh into the device. Didn't use file managers.



If iOS has a file system, why can't you name a couple of good file managers? I can list a dozen file managers in Android...


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2012)

iOS ecosystem full of el cheapos
you would expect some great and awesome apps at the $2.99 price point or the $5.99 pricepoint... but nope what you do get is everything from Asphalt to World of Goo dropping prices to $0.99
some like lane splitter, star dunk, canon cat, tiny tower use a freemium model where basically you get the game for free 
there are price drops and sales and new releases every hour and fans have to watch NZ, Canada and US stores apart from the Store of the country they are in

so you would expect people with premium phones to demand a lot of premium apps... but nope this isnt the case, everyone votes with their wallets irrespective of how fat it is

all of this reeeks of cheapness

Apple is not for the rich. thats very unfair. Its not a luxury phone maker like vertu, nor does it charge extra just to slap on its logo, like a ferrari or gucci phone  
they just  offer products that are genuinely ahead of the market
every time there is an iOS update, it brings new stuff to the table, many iOS users do not like this, and just keep using the version they are comfortable with
every time there is an Android update, they fix bugs, make performance improvements, and cover all the holes they left when they pushed it out... you feel you are finally getting what your phone deserves with every subsequent update... but its never really there... all this should have come with the phone in the first place tho

when you get an iPhone, the compelete package is in your hands, now, no matter which droid in the world you pick up, the phone will be completed only on the next update

so basically droids are not democratic, they are cheap because they are incomplete phones pushed to the market, you still pay about 2/3 the price and more and get only 1/3 the functionality or less less when compared to an iPhone.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 6, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I don't want a wikipedia link... I want to know what it means with regards to iOS... What kind of security does it provide by hiding mp3 files and videos and PDF files in obscure formats?



eh, where does it hide in "obscure formats"? It's just the filenames are obscured, not the content itself. I never claimed it provided "security" - go back and read my original comment:



> Song names as random characters is the way iTunes does protect-using-obscurity.



In plain English: it hides the filenames by assigning a hash to each file. Why? I don't know. That's how they've written iTunes. To verify: Open the the  iTunes XML file & corresponding SQLite files which holds the mapping. 





> If iOS has a file system, why can't you name a couple of good file managers? I can list a dozen file managers in Android...



What part of "filesystem is hidden to a casual user" is hard to understand? And so you can list dozen file managers for Android. OK. So what?


----------



## Sujeet (May 6, 2012)

Anorion said:


> iOS ecosystem full of el cheapos
> you would expect some great and awesome apps at the $2.99 price point or the $5.99 pricepoint... but nope what you do get is everything from Asphalt to World of Goo dropping prices to $0.99
> some like lane splitter, star dunk, canon cat, tiny tower use a freemium model where basically you get the game for free
> there are price drops and sales and new releases every hour and fans have to watch NZ, Canada and US stores apart from the Store of the country they are in


What are trying to convey?


Anorion said:


> Apple is not for the rich. thats very unfair. Its not a luxury phone maker like vertu, nor does it charge extra just to slap on its logo, like a ferrari or gucci phone.


Phones which are Branded as LUXURY PHONES are not the only phones meant for Rich.
Though your point is correct.



Anorion said:


> they just  offer products that are genuinely ahead of the market
> every time there is an iOS update, it brings *new stuff* to the table, many iOS users do not like this, and just keep using the version they are comfortable with


Though you are talking about Ios.
I should mention that speaking of now Apple is more inclined to "Evolution and Improvement rather than Innovation".
Reiterating same product with some extra features Like in case of Iphone 4S or New Ipad 2012 is nothing sort of Groundbreaking which is what they were known for in the past.
Every successful brand is more or less stuck with the very same PHENOMENON.
I wont say much about this.There has been an Editorial By Raabo over the very same thing in recent issue of Digit.It was very nicely put up.



Anorion said:


> every time there is an Android update, they fix bugs, make performance improvements, and cover all the holes they left when they pushed it out... you feel you are finally getting what your phone deserves with every subsequent update... but its never really there... all this should have come with the phone in the first place tho
> 
> when you get an iPhone, the complete package is in your hands, now, no matter which droid in the world you pick up, the phone will be completed only on the next update


No OS is Perfect.No One is Perfect.
Everything is meant to evolve with Time.
And mind that nor IOS neither Android can ever be claimed to be free of every possible bug in any of the Update whatsoever.


Anorion said:


> so basically droids are not democratic, they are cheap because they are incomplete phones pushed to the market, you still pay about 2/3 the price and more and get only 1/3 the functionality or less less when compared to an iPhone.


Android is Cheap Because so is the Will Of Google.
It is licensed in same way.
It is flexible.

Ios is not because Apple is stuck with their Sick Mentality of restricting every work environment by their constraints.

You cant even develop Apps for IOS without owning a MAC.Anything more????


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2012)

^yeah Apple is crippled by the patent mechanism, so is every other company out there
Droids are a walled desert... the options are easy piracy and google checkout. The former is the difference. 

Apple works because the publishers/developers and the consumers have enough respect for each other so as not to con each other. or both used macs. something like that, in any case, everything.. every single form of content from music, to apps, to e-books are getting financially viable at the 0.99 price point, isnt this great? Also the connection is very direct. You post a bug on twitter, its pushed out in an update, sometimes a delta update hours later. This is all possible on droids ofc, but there are a handful doing it there.


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

^^The 0.99 Cent Thing.
Is the best thing that ever happened to Apple and The Consumers.


----------



## red dragon (May 11, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I don't want a wikipedia link... I want to know what it means with regards to iOS... What kind of security does it provide by hiding mp3 files and videos and PDF files in obscure formats?
> 
> 
> 
> If iOS has a file system, why can't you name a couple of good file managers? I can list a dozen file managers in Android...


1.iOS has a perfectly fine file system
2.iFile is a decent file manager.
3.Show some respect to cpg,he is one of the very few knowledgable people around here.
4.Having a million file managers does not mean anything,a single manager like RE is usually enough.


----------



## ritvij (May 12, 2012)

Anorion said:


> iOS ecosystem full of el cheapos
> you would expect some great and awesome apps at the $2.99 price point or the $5.99 pricepoint... but nope what you do get is everything from Asphalt to World of Goo dropping prices to $0.99
> some like lane splitter, star dunk, canon cat, tiny tower use a freemium model where basically you get the game for free
> there are price drops and sales and new releases every hour and fans have to watch NZ, Canada and US stores apart from the Store of the country they are in
> ...



very well said..  after reading all the posts, i just couldn't get one thing the true multitasking thing.. can anyone give me a real life "practical" example of any app that takes advantage of true multitasking on android..


----------



## AndroidFan (May 12, 2012)

red dragon said:


> 1.iOS has a perfectly fine file system
> 2.iFile is a decent file manager.
> 3.Show some respect to cpg,he is one of the very few knowledgable people around here.
> 4.Having a million file managers does not mean anything,a single manager like RE is usually enough.



Android is better than iOS in many ways. That was the whole point of the arguement. Every Operating system has a file system, everyone knows that. The point is, it is not user accessible. An ordinary non-geek iPhone user cannot transfer files to the phone without iTunes.

Its a lot simpler, easier, better on an Android device. Existence of many file managers prove how much better and robust Android OS is...


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2012)

fire up the browser, youtube, facebook, twitter, gmail, switch to NFS Undercover, change audio settings to play only sounds, and continue playing, go back to the browser, create a couple of new tabs, open up an e-book reader, select a book, flip through a few pages, switch to twitter, check gmail, open up G+, play vector runner for a couple of seconds, switch to facebook, fire up Saavn, start playing vector runner again

... you can keep doing that on iOS forever, droids would fry up pretty fast, the game would definitely begin to frame and hang at this point 

Droids have a task manager, or free task managing apps, or custom shells that handle part of the tasks, or the manufacturer may bundle in some kind applications to handle the mail and social networking... plus the latest version takes away control from everybody, so its really not fair to compare, they are just two very different ways to use the device. Droids dont really support multi-tasking either. you cant write an app to unfold proteins and keep it running in the bg, while you do other stuff


----------



## ritvij (May 12, 2012)

Anorion said:


> fire up the browser, youtube, facebook, twitter, gmail, switch to NFS Undercover, change audio settings to play only sounds, and continue playing, go back to the browser, create a couple of new tabs, open up an e-book reader, select a book, flip through a few pages, switch to twitter, check gmail, open up G+, play vector runner for a couple of seconds, switch to facebook, fire up Saavn, start playing vector runner again
> 
> ... you can keep doing that on iOS forever, droids would fry up pretty fast, the game would definitely begin to frame and hang at this point



damn right you can.. i can do this all on my 3 year old 3gs running on iOS 5.1 without breaking a sweat!


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2012)

There is NO competition. iOS is more efficient than Android, undoubtedly, more stable and more polished too.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Android is better than iOS in many ways. That was the whole point of the arguement.


And what part of this whole discussion proves it - that Android FS is user accessible?



AndroidFan said:


> Existence of many file managers prove how much better and robust Android OS is...


This statement does not make any sense!


----------



## coolpcguy (May 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> An ordinary non-geek iPhone user cannot transfer files to the phone without iTunes.



iOS is built with the idea that a user shouldn't have to worry about the filesystem. What part of that you *still* don't get?

Oh, btw, do you know with ICS, the filesystem isn't accessible in the same that it used to be with GB & below? Does that make Android "less robust" now? 

What a farce. Come up with better arguments than "presence of file managers makes Android more robust".  That's the most ridiculous, stupid & laughable thing I've heard.

/Galaxy S2 user.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 16, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> iOS is built with the idea that a user shouldn't have to worry about the filesystem. What part of that you *still* don't get?
> 
> Oh, btw, do you know with ICS, the filesystem isn't accessible in the same that it used to be with GB & below? Does that make Android "less robust" now?
> 
> ...



You have lost track of what the entire discussion was originally based on... Go read what I have written in this thread.

Android sacrifices efficiency for flexibility of being on many hardware platforms, different configurations, different chipsets, different resolutions... It s highly customizable without even rooting the device. You can plug and play all your documents, images, videos without the need of a bloated software like iTunes or Zune.

People don't worry about the file system. They need access to it. People have used computers for almost 15 years now, and I don't remember anyone complaining about user accessible file system. It gives you a lot more freedom, which iPhone and WP7 users don't have.

I had a hell of a time transferring videos downloaded on my Dad's iPad on MXTube, or downloading pictures from my sister's Samsung Focus to the PC. In contrast, Android is super easy... drag and drop, Ctrl C. Ctrl V... Nothing can be as intuitive as that...

Add to that, Android has true multitasking, not freeze state like iOS or WP7. In Settings >> Developer Options, you have the option to select how many processes are allowed to run in the background (if you are on ICS). These things consume resources, and so Android may not be as fluid or battery efficient as iOS or WP7 devices. But it is a lot more robust.

That was the entire discussion about... It was not a dick waving fight...

ICS uses MTP to transfer files to the phone internal memory, just like all the other earlier GB phones did. External SD cards are still plug and play. Test it on your Galaxy S2, if you have upgraded to ICS.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2012)

^
the file system point is true, but physically being in control of individual files is a traditional approach, than how data works in the iOS ecosystem. But if you get used to it, it has many many features that are absent in android, especially cloud. You click pictures on any one of your devices, they all get stored in the same place, and are accessible on any devices depending on your settings. Your purchases are also locked to the store, so even if you lose all your data, you can get it all back from there. Videos, music are accessible through a variety of options, including sales, podcasts and apps. Apple can automatically handle the data by deleting stuff you have listened/watched, and prompting you to consume the stuff you havent. Documents, notepad files, or other user data also backs up with the cloud, so they can be retrieved from any device easily. This frees up a lot more time to actually do all these things. Also, you need to use a droid with a PC, you can use an iPhone that never ever plugs in to a PC. 


droids are not "true multi-taskers" either, they are getting closer and closer to the iPhone version of multi-tasking, especially in Ice cream sandwich 
Android now has a process life cycle mechanism that very much mimics apple's approach


----------



## noob (May 16, 2012)

> You click pictures on any one of your devices, they all get stored in the same place, and are accessible on any devices depending on your settings. Your purchases are also locked to the store, so even if you lose all your data, you can get it all back from there. Videos, music are accessible through a variety of options, including sales, podcasts and apps.



For pics ..its even there in Android...For purchased apps..yes i can install it again on other phones too ..gmail , contacts , my sms...all are in cloud too and can be restored at will. Speaking about music files and vdo's , put it on GDrive or Dropbox. 




> Android now has a process life cycle mechanism that very much mimics apple's approach


Any detailed explanation ? As far as i know , iOS and WP has almost same process life cycle. (freezing apps etc ) I doubt if you can claim it as copying/mimicking Apple. Infact i would say MS is one who is mimicking Apple way too much..App store via zune...dependency on Zune etc.....


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

^^
Microsoft has always tried to Mimic the essence of Apple Products for their Cosumer Services and Products ever since their inception.


----------



## ritvij (May 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Add to that, Android has true multitasking, not freeze state like iOS or WP7. In Settings >> Developer Options, you have the option to select how many processes are allowed to run in the background (if you are on ICS). These things consume resources, and so Android may not be as fluid or battery efficient as iOS or WP7 devices. But it is a lot more robust.



i have seen you raving about its true multitasking capabilities.. please tell me which app on android takes advantage of this and executes better on it??


----------



## ico (May 16, 2012)

ritvij said:


> i have seen you raving about its true multitasking capabilities.. please tell me which app on android takes advantage of this and executes better on it??



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xeustechnologies.android.kws&hl=en


----------

